# Rush Hour 3 is finally happening!



## Darth Judicar (Nov 22, 2005)

All I can say is...it's about time. Tucker finally decided his talents were worth the paycheck he previously declined. I'm glad he decided to do this finally.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 22, 2005)

hmmm, i dunno if i should be excited or not. i wonder how this one will turn out, i did like the first and second so i might like the third, however, it might turn out to be a total disaster.


----------



## happygolucky (Nov 22, 2005)

I -really- liked the first one, the second one was so-so. I'm not really sure if Rush Hour 3 is going to be a good one. I mean, what else do they have in mind for the movie?
Jackie Chan is the shit though. >__>


----------



## Spartan_24 (Nov 22, 2005)

i liked chris tucker before but now his a dick excuse my french, all he wants is money, chris tucker as an actor was born when he played carter in the first rush hour, and then the article says that tucker hasn't appeared in a movie in 4 years, man i wonder why.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 22, 2005)

hmmm, it's just, the sequels never seem to measure up, and in this case, the third one will probably bomb. i say this only because it's a comedy, and we're already so used to the elements of jackie chan, and chris tucker. i hope they bring in that chick from the second movie but i doubt it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 22, 2005)

Loved the first two. With all the major players back on board from Director to Writer to the Top Actors I'm happy to hear it will be happening. I thought the 2nd one didn't end the way a series should end in my opinion.


----------



## Gaara-fan (Nov 22, 2005)

Yay!! I really enjoyed the first two....I can't wait to watch Rush Hour 3


----------



## CABLE (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm suprised by this.  I last remember Chan complaining about how he was so disillusioned by his pidgeon roleing in American films.  Well I am glad to see this.  1 & 2 are both classic so hopefully this one will be aswell.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 23, 2005)

Spartan_24 said:
			
		

> i liked chris tucker before but now his a dick excuse my french, all he wants is money, chris tucker as an actor was born when he played carter in the first rush hour, and then the article says that tucker hasn't appeared in a movie in 4 years, man i wonder why.



Please.  What do you think New Line Cinema is doing this movie for?  Charity?  To cure cancer?  You can't make this movie without the duo of Tucker and Chan.  Tucker understood that.  So good for him that he was able to get more out of it.


----------



## sperish (Nov 23, 2005)

Rush Hour 3: New York City!! Yes? No? Maybe? o_o


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, I loved the Rush Hour movies!  I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 23, 2005)

sperish said:
			
		

> Rush Hour 3: New York City!! Yes? No? Maybe? o_o



I think AICN said they were going to have them in Europe.


----------



## Spidey (Nov 23, 2005)

whoohoo I was waiting for this. Loved the first two. I think the relationship between tucker and chan is the best one out of all the others Jackie has done. Can't wait.


----------



## Zen_Monk (Nov 23, 2005)

Wait, they just started filming?

Jeez, now I'm going to wait an even longer time. Good call, tho'. Otherwise I would NEVER have found out until, what, next year? 

I kind of liked the 2nd one better, tho' it's repeated in some ways. I think. I need to rewatch it...

I'm hoping that the next movie would feature more on Tucker's character and of how his past...and things...yeah. Too much Chinese gang members...


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 23, 2005)

They aren't filming yet.  Its still not official.

They won't start doing the movie until Ratner finishes X-men 3.

He'll be working on it through next year.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 23, 2005)

Was i was the only one who read INDIANA JONES 4?

Fuck Rush Hour 3, Indiana Jones 4>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rush Hour 3

'nuff said


----------



## Shishou (Nov 23, 2005)

Good.

I like the Rush Hour series.  Jackie Chan's latest works have been horrid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2005)

So Chris Tucker gave up his final editing rights, or whatever insane request he made eh?

Anyway, the other Rush Hours were alright, but nothing special. The third will probably be a lot of the same thing, and only mildly entertaining, if not a complete failure.


----------



## tinlunlau (Nov 23, 2005)

i'm looking forward to Jackie Chan's "Project BB" more than Rush Hour 3.
i mean, it has been over 20 years since he's partnered up with Sammo Hung and Yuen Biao.  and that's an invincible trio right there, folks.

speaking of which, Jackie still owes me his autograph.  my dvd has been sitting in his office for 2-3 days now.


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmmmm, enjoyed the first 2 so i should enjoy this one as well.
I think.


----------



## ten sa zangetsu (Nov 23, 2005)

Shishou said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> I like the Rush Hour series.  Jackie Chan's latest works have been horrid.



Yeah, I think his old movies were better.

I loved the first two Rush Hours, so I guess I'm looking forward to this one.
Jackie Chan said he hated both Rush Hour movies though =/. (I forgot where I saw it)


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 24, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> So Chris Tucker gave up his final editing rights, or whatever insane request he made eh?



They probably settled or made some sort of compromise.



> Anyway, the other Rush Hours were alright, but nothing special. The third will probably be a lot of the same thing, and only mildly entertaining, if not a complete failure.



Eh who knows.  New Line obviously has faith in in to shell out so much money for the returning stars.  The second one was HUGE.


----------



## A7X HellKnight (Nov 24, 2005)

cool those movies were funny


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't care what Chris Tucker wants with money, a new Rush Hour movie is going to be great. The first was good but it got better with Rush Hour 2. It'd certainly be quite disappointing if the next movie would be worse.


----------



## conankudo4 (Nov 24, 2005)

the first two were good so this might be a good movie


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 25, 2005)

finally this is gonna come out cant wait to see it


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Nov 25, 2005)

i wonder who the villain is going to be, probably the white man, lol.


----------



## Silver2086 (Nov 26, 2005)

Bout freakin time. DIdn't Know Chris Tucker was holding out but I guess his bank statements are getting kinda low so he's doing it again for the refill. It seems they got all of the original crew back and the story should be good considering the guy who is writing it was also chosen to write X-Men 3. It will be a sight to see if he tops both movies.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 26, 2005)

Silver2086 said:
			
		

> Bout freakin time. DIdn't Know Chris Tucker was holding out but I guess his bank statements are getting kinda low so he's doing it again for the refill. It seems they got all of the original crew back and the story should be good considering the guy who is writing it was also chosen to write X-Men 3. It will be a sight to see if he tops both movies.



Umm no.  The writer did NOT write X-men 3.  The writers on X-men 3 are Simon Kinberg and Zak Penn.  They are not working on Rush Hour 3.


----------



## yummysasuke (Nov 26, 2005)

I liked the fisrt two...absolutely hilarious. I knew that they were working on a 3rd one, but then I heard that they just stopped half way through...something to do with Jackie Cahn....so confused right now!!


----------



## Silver2086 (Nov 26, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Umm no.  The writer did NOT write X-men 3.  The writers on X-men 3 are Simon Kinberg and Zak Penn.  They are not working on Rush Hour 3.



Excuse me direct not write. Sorry. "Ratner made the 2004 thriller After the Sunset and was attached to direct the new Superman movie before dropping out to take over the third X-Men movie."


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 27, 2005)

He didn't drop out of Superman to do X-men 3 at all.  He was actually fired from Superman.  He was going to do Rush Hour 3, but Tucker was still holding out for more money.  With his schedule clear Fox scooped him up for X-men 3.

Some think...to the impending doom of the X-men movie franchise  .


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone seen this teaser yet


----------



## Vasp (Jan 26, 2007)

...Amazing! I am so ready for this movie to come out


----------



## Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

really? i cant wait


----------



## Aroku (Jan 26, 2007)

Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker are going to be in Paris?
that's pretty weird..
but i still can't wait.. the first two were really good
i hope this one isn't a piece of shit and ruins the franchise


----------



## Gene (Jan 26, 2007)

lol Paris huh? This should be interesting. Hopefully like Aroku said this movie won't ruin the franchise.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2007)

As long as Jackie Chan does a better job than his last few movies.  Can't wait for this one ;3


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG !!!!

Really? xD 
I've been waiting so long for this. Rush Hour 1 & 2 are my 2 Fav Movies in the world. Well Jackie is getting pretty old.....I really hope it turns out good.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 26, 2007)

Rush Hour in NY would be dope.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 27, 2007)

heh...i worked on the dvd release of Jackie Chan's last 2 films "The Myth" and "Rob-B-Hood".  both times, we have tried to contact Jackie to record an audio commentary for the DVD for both films but he was always busy.  we end up with a commentary from the directors (of both films) instead.  Jackie even asked us to gather questions in case he has time to record the commentary.  he sure got his questions but he never had the time to record 'em.  

as for Rush Hour 3, he started production on the film just as "Rob-B-Hood" was coming out on DVD (that was the reason why he didn't do a commentary for "Rob-B-Hood").  i didn't even bother to ask for a free copy of "Rob-B-Hood" from Jackie's office cuz i'm not patient and kinda wanted to see it right away.  

i doubt Joy Sales (the company i work for) will handle Rush Hour 3 on DVD.  word on the street is, Jackie owns the Hong Kong/Macau distribution of Rush Hour 3 so there is a chance we'll handle Jackie's next movie.  he's been quite pleased with the way we handled the last 3 movies he's done in the last 3 years.  (maybe except for that "New Police Story" incident where an hour long "production video" included footage of Jackie cussing and without censors)

i've been vouching for The Weinstein Company (who will release "The Myth" to the US this year) to include the director's commentary from the HK dvd so i can finally have the chance to revise my original translation.  it was done on a rush when i worked on it.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 27, 2007)

Hell yeah! We're going to hear Chris Tucker's annoying high-pitch voice again! Its going to be frickin' awesome!


----------



## conceptz (Jan 27, 2007)

Chris Tucker is such a dick. He thinks way too highly of himself. He is nothing without Rush Hour


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2007)

It's about damn time! Chris Tucker's been screwing around too damn long.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2007)

Chris Tucker fucked up when he didn't want to do Next Friday and let Mike Epps fuck up the series.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jan 27, 2007)

About fuckin time they got to finishing this movie. I absolutely loved the first 2....wonder if this one will be able to top 2 like 2 topped 1. Well, here's hopin.


----------



## Aroku (Jan 27, 2007)

in this one they're trying to capture chinese triads or something..


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 27, 2007)

Omg the rush hour movies suck, Jackie should do some good old fighting instead of being with someone like chris tucker.You know do something like The Drunken Master,Armour O God or Police Story(Oh wait he allready made a new Police Story movie )


----------



## Pontago (Jan 27, 2007)

kule.
The first one was good. 
Didnt care for the second one as much.
Cant wait for this one


----------



## Pontago (Jan 27, 2007)

it would be funny if the fucked him up like in "Friday" heel be to busy smoken hash to save jackiechan-(like to say it as one word) from a very very high fall.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

conceptz said:


> Chris Tucker is such a dick. He thinks way too highly of himself. He is nothing without Rush Hour



Actually Friday he made that movie good aswell. So no he's pretty good without rush hour, but i can't wait for this movie.


----------



## Seany (Jan 27, 2007)

About bloody time.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 28, 2007)

narutorulez said:


> Omg the rush hour movies suck, Jackie should do some good old fighting instead of being with someone like chris tucker.You know do something like The Drunken Master,Armour O God or Police Story(Oh wait he allready made a new Police Story movie )



Better films but they don't crack the US market. The Rush Hour films were entertaining, and Jackie can't do quite as many bone breaking stunts now he's past fifty.

tinlunlau you should post a thread about some more of your experiences in the business.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 28, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> tinlunlau you should post a thread about some more of your experiences in the business.



what's the use?  i work at home in Toronto.
it's no biggie.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2007)

I found both Rush hour movies to be hilarious, so I can't wait for this one.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 9, 2007)

i hope they make it much better. the previous 2 series were great, i liked them.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh yeaaaah. JC's my hero. No matter how good or bad the story is, it's gotta be hilarious...I hope


----------



## Shinji (Feb 9, 2007)

finally chris tucker has come to his senses


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 11, 2007)

Can't wait for RH 3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2007)

It really did take them a good while to get the green light on this movie, glad to hear they are finally filming.

For people that want to find out more info about the movie follow these links:
IMDB link: 
Wikipedia link:


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 11, 2007)

That is wonderful! I loved the first two movies!
I wonder what will be plot of this one.
Either way, I can't wait =)


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 11, 2007)

ViolentNin said:


> It really did take them a good while to get the green light on this movie, glad to hear they are finally filming.
> 
> For people that want to find out more info about the movie follow these links:
> IMDB link:
> Wikipedia link:



Wow thanks for the linkages =)


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2007)

lemondade said:


> Wow thanks for the linkages =)



No problem.


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 14, 2007)

It is finally happening, the first two were awesome and I have high hopes for the third!!


----------



## Nisukeita (Feb 19, 2007)

Ive been waiting for this ever since RH1 came out....FINALLY ITS HAPPENING!

I'm a huge Jackie Chan fan and I know this will be another great addition to the family!


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

Jackie Chan is so old now!
but yea can't wait for it


----------



## Aizen (Feb 24, 2007)

awesome! 1 and 2 is legendary!


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully this will be as hilarious as 2.


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2007)

I really liked the first one not so much the second but the real question is chris tucker still acts


----------



## carnage (Apr 1, 2007)

war uhh what it is good for ... absolutely nothing


----------



## X (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't seem to go to the link. By the way, is he with Jackie Chan in Rush Hour 3?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2007)

^Yeah he is, Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan are both in Rush Hour 3.


If you still can't click on the link, just go to IMDB.com and type in Rush Hour 3.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 1, 2007)

Rush Hour Original was pretty good, although it's flair is completly loss on me now that I've matured. 
Rush hour 2 was worse then the original, but still okay I suppose. Although I found quite of few of the bits tired and hackney.  
Rush Hour 3, assuming it's Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker again, will just have a bunch of 'old guys' playing roles meant to be played by younger actors. Moreover, I'm pretty sure it's going to be campy as hell... and not in a good way.


----------



## Neko (Apr 1, 2007)

I cant wait!


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome! i can't wait!


----------



## carnage (Apr 1, 2007)

mr noir this film will be awesome and trust me chris looks young for his age and jackie well he aint getting any weaker so he will perform the moves just as good as in the other movies.dont be so down about something we have yet to see. ill even find a good link for the trailer

edit:


----------



## Darkened_Uchihaz (Apr 1, 2007)

It's about time.  RH 1 & 2 were pretty good (mostly hilarious) movies.  I'm curious to see what the next storyline is going to be.


----------



## X (Apr 2, 2007)

> ^Yeah he is, Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan are both in Rush Hour 3.
> 
> 
> If you still can't click on the link, just go to IMDB.com and type in Rush Hour 3.



WooT! That just made my day!


----------



## Champloon (Apr 2, 2007)

1st 2 movies were the s**t, so im hoping this is gonna be good

All i can say is its about time!


----------

